# Αν είχαν ψηφιστεί τα ελληνικά



## nickel (Jun 11, 2021)

Από το *luben.tv (Κουραφέλκυθρα)*
Μια αρκετά διασκεδαστική σάτιρα του αστικού μύθου που λέει ότι για μία ψήφο δεν έγινε η ελληνική η επίσημη γλώσσα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.
Σχετικά στον Σαραντάκο και στη Βικιπαίδεια.

Με βάση την ιδέα του σκιτσογράφου μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς πολλές γελοίες εκδοχές του δυστοπικού σεναρίου...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2021)

Πώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό το «ΓΔ» στο τέλος; Μήπως έπρεπε να είναι «ΔΓ», δηλαδή «δεν γνωρίζω», σαν να λέμε idk;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2021)

LOL/ΓΕΛΑΩ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ (υποθέτω)


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2021)

Mπράβο, όπως και το ΩΘΜ είναι το OMG.
Πολλές λεπτομερειες αξίζουν προσοχή. Μπράβο τους.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2021)

Δεν έπιασα αυτό το "Θα μπο-ρούσες..."


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2021)

Εγώ φαντάστηκα ότι θέλει να δείξει την έμφαση, τον πρόσθετο τονισμό, αντίστοιχα με ένα «Could you be wearing more clothes!». Μέχρι εκεί...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2021)

nickel said:


> Εγώ φαντάστηκα ότι θέλει να δείξει την έμφαση, τον πρόσθετο τονισμό, αντίστοιχα με ένα «Could you be wearing more clothes!». Μέχρι εκεί...


Ε, τότε έτσι μιλάει η κόρη μου και χωρίς τη μία ψήφο!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Δεν έπιασα αυτό το "Θα μπο-ρούσες..."


Είναι ο χαρακτηριστικός τρόπος ομιλίας του Chandler στα Φιλαράκια - όπως είπε κι ο nickel: _Could you BE wearing any more clothes?_


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2021)

Εντωμεταξύ έκατσε κι έβγαλε μόλις ένα σκίτσο με τίτλο «Delphi Boogie» ο Wayno που μου φάνηκε σαν να κλείνει το μάτι σ' ένα ανάλογο ενδεχόμενο:



Πηγή:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403332436721737730


----------

